# Need help in selecting a Collet Chuck for my 1022



## Capt45 (Feb 12, 2019)

Looking to acquire a 5c Collet Chuck for my PM and need to know how it would attach to the spindle; either via the existing back plate system or a direct fitment to the spindle.  Also is a 5c the right Chuck system for the 1022.  I'm only interested in turning 1" and smaller metal(s).


----------



## pacifica (Feb 12, 2019)

If you check past post you will find more information than you thought. 5c is quick, holds well, doesn't mar the metal, likes standard sized rods,doesn't stick out much, can be very accurate,allows rod to go through ,expensive if you buy usa, japan or european units. Attach by existing back plate system.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 13, 2019)

5C is really meant for a bigger lathe with a minimum spindle bore of around 1-3/8 or 1-1/2".

The small spindle bore of a 10" lathe will greatly limit the advantages of the 5C. Small diameter drawbars will allow the quick parts changes that make 5C desirable but they usually prevent you from passing material into or through the head. Chucks without a draw bar are available but they make changing parts much slower since you have to unscrew the collet to change parts which defeats a major advantage of 5C collets.

3C collets are sized for smaller size lathes with 3/4-1" spindle bore, but they only go to about 1/2" collets and usually cost more than 5C collets.


ER collets seem to be a better choice for small lathes.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm in the process of putting an ER40 collet on my 1030. I purchased the collet chuck from Shars, got the extra mounting plate from PM.  Haven't gotten around to mounting it yet, but don't see any problems. I'll need to mount a center boss on the mounting plate to utilize the Set-true features.


----------



## SiLvErNbLaCk (Sep 2, 2020)

T Bredehoft said:


> I'm in the process of putting an ER40 collet on my 1030. I purchased the collet chuck from Shars, got the extra mounting plate from PM.  Haven't gotten around to mounting it yet, but don't see any problems. I'll need to mount a center boss on the mounting plate to utilize the Set-true features.


Sorry to revive an old thread. I’m looking to get the 1022. Did you end up turning your own backing plate with a boss to fit the Shars zero set ER chuck?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 2, 2020)

Yes, once I had the backing plates that came with the lathe (on the chucks) iI just duplicated them and it works perfectly. I did make it ZeroSet-able. Just in case my work wasn't perfect. Of course it was (perfect) and I didn't need the Zero Set, but one never knows. I had ordered an extra backing plate, it came after I finished my version.  Now I've got a spare.

PM's 10 inch lathes are good. Gear changes are a bore, but I've gotten used to them.


----------



## Capt45 (Sep 2, 2020)

5C Collet Chuck I bought for my 1022 was a Chi-com model without a back plate.  I found a back plate on Grizzly's site, ordered it and darned if it didn't work with a minimal amount of "lathe work".  The best thing, it cost less than $20 shipped.


----------



## SiLvErNbLaCk (Sep 3, 2020)

seems like the pm1022 is the same family as the grizzly g602 g702 the backplate is $30+  part number P0602054-2 vs $60 at PM. same as the weiss 10x22/30.  Im curious if the backplate is the same as the pm1022/30. I thought the PM is proprietary perhaps. are the spindle noses the same?


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 3, 2020)

SiLvErNbLaCk said:


> seems like the pm1022 is the same family as the grizzly g602 g702 the backplate is $30+  part number P0602054-2 vs $60 at PM. same as the weiss 10x22/30.  Im curious if the backplate is the same as the pm1022/30. I thought the PM is proprietary perhaps. are the spindle noses the same?



The Grizzly backing plate is a screw on type.  The 1022 I have has a bolt on backing plate.  Pretty sure they are not the same and the one you posted will not work unless PM changed their design recently.


----------



## Capt45 (Sep 3, 2020)

That looks similar, but the part # is different.  I'll look around and see if I can locate the shipping info.


----------



## Capt45 (Sep 3, 2020)

Found it!  Here's a copy of the invoice from Grizzly. As you can see the part # is different + I ordered the Plug Bolts that attach the Back Plate to the spindle.  Very minimal lathe work to make it work.  Had to true all surfaces and make sure the register was true.  For what I paid, it was an exceptional bargin.


----------



## KevinM (Dec 24, 2020)

Thank you so much for this info.  I have searched everywhere for this backplate.  The price sure beats PM $69 (I received 2 4 bolt plates, needed 3 bolt).


----------



## Capt45 (Dec 24, 2020)

If you've turned Cast Iron before you're aware of the mess it makes, but for the price, it can't be beat.
Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## Batmanacw (Dec 24, 2020)

The ER 40 set tru from Shars is a better choice. I didn't take pictures. I adapted a PM backing plate and press fit a chunk for the chuck to push against. Worked great but the adapter plate wasn't the greatest fit so I have to dial it in each time I put it on. I'll fix that later.

The ER40 collets hold much greater range. I have a set that covers every 1/32" from 1/8" to 1". That means there is no diameter in that range I cannot hold. Metric or standard means nothing.


----------

